# please help me choose a z170 motherboard that does not have any proplems



## yafatana (Aug 28, 2015)

i want to build a new gaming pc
i bought the
Seasonic G-650 650W
Sapphire Radeon R9 390 NITRO TRI-X OC 8GB GDDR5
noctua nh d15
zalman z11 NEO
sumsung evo 250 GB
2 western digital blue 1 TB
G.Skill Ripjaws-V 2x8GB DDR4 3000Mhz CL15 Kit
-
now i need to buy the cpu and motherboard
cpu i will go with i7 6700k
motherboard
i need your help
what you reccomend me to buy (i want it to fit both my cpu cooler and my video card )
1-GA-Z170X-UD3
2-GA-Z170X-Gaming 3
3-GA-Z170-HD3P

what if after i bought one of these motherboards
a new REV come out fix proplems in the motherboard ?
does that happened in the past with gigabyte ??


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 30, 2015)

All Z170 boards are rather new so they'll all have certain problems that'll get fixed with BIOS updates eventually.

They have different revisions which aren't a rule, but they do happen. GA-P965-DS3 that I had arrived in different revisions. But personally I'd go with ASUS instead. I don't have the best experience with their boards. Graphic cards are great, but motherboards... dunno. Maybe they improved it since, but I had G965 and P965 boards and they were both quirky as hell. Was so pissed that I switched to ASUS and have never been happier. Definitely ROG models.

For Maximus VIII range, Hero comes with high end power supply components, Ranger doesn't. Otherwise they are identical.

But if you really want Gigabyte, then either UD3 with higher end power components or Gaming 3 with X-Fi audio software. Whichever you find more important. How about UD5 instead? Check the prices...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 30, 2015)

I loathe Gigabyte boards.  Every single one I bought had problems.  They were extremely picky about RAM.  If you want a trouble free system, avoid Gigabyte.

I bought an MSI Z170A GAMING PRO but it hasn't shown up yet.

REV = Hardware Revision
The only way to update hardware revision after buying a board is by RMAing it.  Companies only accept RMAs if there's a problem with the hardware.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 30, 2015)

MSI looks really good on paper. Have you ever had any of their boards or is this the first one you've ordered?


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 30, 2015)

the UD3/gaming 3 are basicly the same board 
the gaming 3 has slightly better audio as well as a burr-brown AMP and support for creatives XFI-MB software package ..
the gaming 3 board also uses qualcomm's "killer" networking chip which is not any better or worse then the intel one on the ud3 I my self prefer intel nic's 
those the only differences
I would avoid the HD3p tho because it uses a weaker vrm


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 30, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> MSI looks really good on paper. Have you ever had any of their boards or is this the first one you've ordered?


Many but not Z170.  My server has one (Xeon 1230 v3) and a computer I just retired has a K8N Neo4 Platinum (10 years old, still works).  There's been a lot of reviews of Z170 MSI boards that have issues installing Windows 7.  I'm not installing Windows 7 but...yeah.  As far as making motherboards go, they're good; as far as UEFI BIOS go, I'd argue they're the best.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 30, 2015)

MSI UEFI does look good.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 30, 2015)

I only ever had one problem with MSI and that was that aforementioned K8N Neo4.  I had to replace the CMOS battery every two weeks or so.  RMA'd it, they sent a Rev 2.0 back (I believe) and I have yet to replace the battery in it again.  MSI in America will even do a XMA on the first return if the system is critical to reduce downtime.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 30, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Many but not Z170.  My server has one (Xeon 1230 v3) and a computer I just retired has a K8N Neo4 Platinum (10 years old, still works).  There's been a lot of reviews of Z170 MSI boards that have issues installing Windows 7.  I'm not installing Windows 7 but...yeah.  As far as making motherboards go, they're good; as far as UEFI BIOS go, I'd argue they're the best.



100% User error. Well, that and the fact that there is a switch in BIOS so Win7 install works fine that obviously wasn't used by those having issues. It's ASUS that decided you need to roll in USB drivers into your install disc. 

And well, I am also assuming that all MSI board have the option.  Here it is on the GAMING M7:


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 30, 2015)

This is the Z170 Board that I'm getting for my 6700K.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130870


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 30, 2015)

I'd probably go for an MSI or an Asus

gigabyte aren't exactly up to the mark anymore


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 30, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> I'd probably go for an MSI or an Asus
> 
> gigabyte aren't exactly up to the mark anymore


Have you seen the Gaming G1? It's on my test bench right now, and sure it's like $600... but damn me if it ain't a nice board.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 31, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Have you seen the Gaming G1? It's on my test bench right now, and sure it's like $600... but damn me if it ain't a nice board.



Can't honestly say i've spent that kind of money on a board. I don't think i've ever seen anything crazier in regard to specification than that board!

I was only saying that their lower price offerings are frequently usurped by MSI or Asus where usually gigabyte leave out something or don't provide a good enough BIOS.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 31, 2015)

500 bucks for a board is frigging absurd ...
hell if you are spending more than 250.00 you are doing it wrong


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 31, 2015)

sarcasm, boys. Really though, it's pretty nice. You'll have to wait for me review though, to see exactly HOW nice it is, or whether the cost is worth it. OF course you can get away with a lesser board, but with you typically won't get the same sort of features from a cheaper motherboard (this board has the kitchen sink, the plumbing, and the water supply. )


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 31, 2015)

The last two Gigabyte boards (one of them the G1.Sniper5) that I've used were good to go. I had no problems with either of them at all. That's why I bought a Gigabyte X99 board.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 31, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> 100% User error. Well, that and the fact that there is a switch in BIOS so Win7 install works fine that obviously wasn't used by those having issues. It's ASUS that decided you need to roll in USB drivers into your install disc.
> 
> And well, I am also assuming that all MSI board have the option.  Here it is on the GAMING M7:


and evga... they had no idea but are going to implement a bios solution as I understand it.

Nkt sure on asrock though.

The giga gaming 7 is nice, I reviewed that...and check the FS section, lol.


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 31, 2015)

Good price on the gaming 7


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 31, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Have you seen the Gaming G1? It's on my test bench right now, and sure it's like $600... but damn me if it ain't a nice board.



When you're in that territory, AsRock Extreme 7+, MSI Gaming M9 or Maximus VIII Extreme...


----------



## Ikaruga (Aug 31, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I loathe Gigabyte boards.  Every single one I bought had problems.


Have to agree with you on this one sadly. *I know it's just bad luck since so many people use GB products all around the world*, but every single parts I bought from them died on me, there was no exception, all of them! I bought so many things from keyboards, graphics cards, motherboards, (even a PSU once, but that one was only for testing because I was curious, I knew beforehand that it's gonna be bad when I saw the caps), and every single one died, even the keyboard, I could not sell any of it:/ I feel the same about Asrock too, but I was luckier with them tho.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 31, 2015)

I dunno what they are doing with motherboards. They are crap. But graphic cards on the other hand are pretty good.


----------



## yafatana (Sep 1, 2015)

will the ASUS Z170-A BETTER THAN GIGABYTE GA Z170X UD3 ??


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 1, 2015)

22 posts in and you still haven't noticed that nearly every board may have some issues? Friend, just pick a board that has teh features, looks, and price point you want and buy it.


----------

